# SD Card unmounted



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

My SD Card frequently unmounts. It's starting to become a big pain in the ass with downloads and the gallery. Is this a DroidX GB problem or is my card dying on me? It's a relatively new Adata Class 6 card, only about 4 months old.

Sent from DroidX


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Are you running stock gb?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Apex 2.0 rc2. Its been an ongoing problem with gingerbread though

Sent from DroidX


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> Apex 2.0 rc2. Its been an ongoing problem with gingerbread though
> 
> Sent from DroidX


I've never had an sdcard problem on GB best bet back it up delete contents reformat with defaults load it back up

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## keef (Jun 7, 2011)

The same actually happened to me, and a 5 month old SD died... Verizon replaced it with a Sandisk after 2 weeks, it was still very inconvenient. Also running apex 2.0 at the time.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

keef said:


> The same actually happened to me, and a 5 month old SD died... Verizon replaced it with a Sandisk after 2 weeks, it was still very inconvenient. Also running apex 2.0 at the time.


I had a similar issue i believe. Would yours not format at all and was completely unresponsive? Mine fails to format and stuff. They just gave you a new one no hassle?


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> I've never had an sdcard problem on GB best bet back it up delete contents reformat with defaults load it back up
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


This is the approach I would try. If the problem still persists them put in a different card (everyone has a 2GB laying around) and see if you have the same issue. If you do then it could be a ROM issue and you could try wipe wipe flash and see if that helps.


----------



## keef (Jun 7, 2011)

Matt, they just sent me another one! I didn't mention rooting at all. It wouldn't format or anything. You have to send the corrupt card to them though.


----------

